# Pizza-Bellas with Q-View(thanks Meateater)



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

This was inspired by Meateaters recent Pizza Maters smoke. I decided to switch it up with portabellas. Cleaned out 3 and added a layer of pizza sauce. Started with pepperoni and salami. Added a layer of mozzarella then more pepperoni and salami followed by more mozzarella and a sprinkle of parmesan. Almost forgot to add the Italian sausage I had just scrambled.








































Smoked these at 225 for an hour along with a spaghetti fatty that will be posted in a seperate thread. Seved along side the spaghetti fatty sandwich and it was delish!

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 4, 2011)

Those look mighty tasty Teez. You can do almost anything with a

portabello cause' they soak up the smoke like a sponge. Nice!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Those guys look awesome!

I have to try that!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 4, 2011)

Them looked awesome...


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!
 


MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Those look mighty tasty Teez. You can do almost anything with a
> 
> portabello cause' they soak up the smoke like a sponge. Nice!


You are so right about it being a smoke sponge. Today they were even smokier then last night.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 4, 2011)

Man O Man that looks great.. Nice job..


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice jon can't go wrong with shroms


----------

